# Falla en fuente de televisor samsung ct-3312v2



## canedomauri (Jun 17, 2008)

hola amigos, estoy con un televisor samsung a color con la clasica fuente con regulador STR alguien me podria ayudar tengo voltaje en la salida de la fuente pero el tv no enciende.........


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola canedomauri,

contame que voltaje tenes?
Que str?

Medistae la salida Horizontal?
Fijate como es el encendido, si hay pulso de encendido, si llegan los 5v al micro, si rastreaste el pulso de encendido que sale del micro, que hace ese pulso?

activa por ejemplo el hoscilador horizontal, o un IC jungla, o simplemente un transistor llave?

Saludos


----------



## canedomauri (Jun 18, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta, tcuento qtengo un STR50103F, de 5 pines, pin1=gnd, pin2=drive=95v, pin3=input=315v, pin4=output=95v, pin5=adj=0v, lo que me extraña es el voltaje del pin 5?........... cuando conecto el TV a la red 220v me marca estos voltajes.......... y no responde el SW de encendido del TV................. tampoco existe 5v en el micro..........................


----------



## canedomauri (Jun 18, 2008)

......me olvidaba, saque el transistor del horizontal y me mide un baja resistencia (69 ohms) y el otro esta normal revise el manual y dice q tiene un diodo damper espero qese sea el problema....... si no le aviso............. pero cualquier ayuda sera buena
......saludos..............


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 19, 2008)

ok.

El str50103 te entrega 103v a la salida, incluso suele traer un zener de ese valor, esa es una fuente serie, por lo que en cuanto enchufas tenes voltaje, ahora fijate que en el transformador choper sale una pata  con un diodo (en los chasis comunes es D720)y un condensador la cual atraves de un parde resistencias sacan los 12 y 5 v para el micro y el arranque. Tenes que verla como una fuente aparte de la principal ahunque compartan el mismo choper sus bobinas estan separadas.

Tambien te puede estar fallando otra alimentacion la del driver horizontal, que la suelen tomar de la salida de 103v y atraves de unas resistencias como de 5w la bajan y con un par de transistores a 12v si mal no recuerdo. Saludos.

En algunas ocaciones ahunque mida relativamente bien un tr horizontal , suelen estar rotos, si tenes a mano un D1555 haga la pruebita cuesta 1u$s


----------



## canedomauri (Jun 19, 2008)

bueno..... les cuento q consegui un transistor para el horizontal y lo puse y sigue con el mismo problem, creo qla cosa es en la alimentacion para el micro voy a revisar mas esa parte................. cualquier sugerencia bienvenida.......
y gracias............


----------



## canedomauri (Jun 23, 2008)

hola colegas, les cuento qsigo con el problema, le cuento que cuando mido el transistor del horizontal entre la base y el emisor en la placa me marca 000 osea continuidad, lo qme preocupa es del encendido por qno hay alimentacion en el micro.......................
gracias....................


----------



## cmagavilano (Oct 11, 2008)

verifica cuanto de voltage llega a colector del tr de salida horizontal si llega el mismo del str pin 4 o no


----------



## zaiz (Oct 11, 2008)

Es normal que el televisor no encienda aun teniendo voltaje a la salida de la fuente, si es que está mal el sistema horizontal.

Parece que la medida que te da entre Colector y Emisor es correcta, precisamente por el dido que tiene integrado el transistor de salida.

Ahora, si desconectado te da una medida normal entre base y emisor, y al conectarlo te da 0 ohms, entonces es muy probable que tengas un corto circuito que puede estar ya sea en la placa de impreso o algún componente que esté conectado antes de la base. 

Te recomiendo que midas sin el transistor en la tarjeta donde van la base y el emisor para comprobar si el problema está ya sea en la placa o en algún condensador, resistencia, etc, Ahora que puede ser que tengas el secundario de un pequeño transformador y por eso te dé baja resistencia. Checa eso bien.

Ahora, si no tienes alimentación en algún circuito integrado, es normal, ya que algunas ramas de la alimentación se crea a la salida del fly-back, o sea que primero necesita arrancar el horizontal para que se energize todo el sistema.

Si todo está bien, entonces revisa un condensador de varios kv que por lo general va a la salida del transistor de salida horizontal.

Luego nos cuentas lo que concluyas, saludos.


----------

